# Can i use this sand in freshwater tank?



## NoG0ingBack (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsC...379459/cl0/caribseablacktahitianmoonsand20lbs

Have a planted 10 Gallon tank with tetra, Guppies,cherry and ghost shrimp. Is it safe to use that sand? or can someone send me a link to the sand they use in there fish tank.

Thank you.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

i think this is for saltwater tanks


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

but they do have black gravel for freshwater that is really good for planted tanks.


----------



## jexeneryan (Mar 29, 2010)

it should be fine. i bought sand at a pet store and then learned about people who bought their sand at farm co-ops. they spent significantly less. 
of course it wouldn't be as pretty as the sand in your link. it may be too fine

i don't have a link to mine, but i used too fine of a sand and wish i had gone with a coarser sand.
it's all preference


----------



## tyger_eyes (Mar 11, 2010)

that's the stuff i have in my 55 gallon and it looks beautiful. it may be pricy but it looks black under water, not gray the way some of the other black substrates look. my little panda cories and rabbit snails love it. they dig under it and hide since it is fairly light.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Nah, that's the stuff most folks use for FW tanks. I think it is overpriced, though, and my husband likes the natural look better anyway, so we use "Play Sand" that you can get at any hardware/home improvement store. It's safe for tanks.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Thats fine for a freshwater tank.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

what would you guys say to stealing sand from the beach? i live just 10 minutes away from lake michigan and could easily use that sand in my tank. but would it be safe?


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

I think so as all sand is the same, just rinse it throughly I guess.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

snyder..instead of the regular light colored sand found on many of the great lakes beaches;look for the darker somewhat coarser natural great lakes sand..it is quite beautiful.i had used it for many years.i would like to get more ;but no longer have the strength..


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

darker sand? hmm... is there a difference between the sand in the water than on the beach?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i live near lake erie in cleveland...there are different sands on the shores.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

really? that's really interesting. I'll try and see if I can't get some darker sand. :]


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

snyderguy said:


> what would you guys say to stealing sand from the beach? i live just 10 minutes away from lake michigan and could easily use that sand in my tank. but would it be safe?




I definetly wouldn't! If this was ocean be one thing, but this lake, has ton of run off from the cities, sand very well most likely houses some harmful stuff to aquarium type tropical fish! 

Black tahiton moon sand is way to go. A product, by 3M Quartz sand, is sold in Home Depots across america, it comes in several colors, and is aquarium safe. I've had black tahiton moon sand in several tanks before, it looks really really good, with Texas Holey Rock!


----------



## timmo2009 (Jun 10, 2009)

Its not like they are planning on picking up dirty sand from the beach and throwing it directly into their aquarium. They already mentioned to make sure its rinsed very very well prior to putting it into their tank.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

ill have to take a look at the home depot sand though. that is as soon as the money starts coming in.


----------



## timmo2009 (Jun 10, 2009)

haha the most common problem for any fan of this hobby, especially us college students snyder


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The two recommendations I see again and again are 3M "colorquartz" size T or S and pool-filter sand from a swimming pool store. I guess both are a little larger and more uniform than 'play sand' and still cheap compared to the LFS.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

It's disappointing how money holds people back. I want a 200 gallon tank so badly, with tons of discus fish. It's my dream.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have been using lake erie sand and gravel for 35 years..never had a problem.


----------

